# "DIRTY" question



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi
Is this pigeon dirty blue ?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Judging by the eye cere color (dark) and more "bluish" rather than "whitish" underbody color, yes it is dirty.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

yes I think it is, from the jet black nails and beak and eye ceres and bluish plumage color!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

One might guess heterozygous rather than homozygous dirty.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the bird in the back ground.....


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

teocallipittz said:


> I like the bird in the back ground.....


yes i like him also 
he is on eggs and this is his lady


----------

